# Black Spine: Adventures under a Dark Sun



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 11, 2004)

The heat of the day is sliding into the cool of night, and the bazaar of Nibenay is alive with activity.  Templars, thievess, children, slaves, and merchants all mingle together, rubbing elbows in the setting of the sun.  Suddenly, a sly-looking elf appears in front of you, his face wrinkled and burnished by the deep desert.  His clothes are made for traveling, and two short blades rest at his side.  He sidles up to you, glances over your armor and weapons, and incongruously asks "Need any carpentry work done?"

Grykee:



Spoiler



From a swift glance in the direction of a nearby templar, and his inflection, you easily deduce that he has something rather more important than woodwork to discuss, but would prefer not to do so in public.



Garak:



Spoiler



From his twitching eyes, strange inflection, and bizarre behavior, you easily deduce that the man is utterly insane, likely addled by the sun.


----------



## humble minion (Apr 12, 2004)

IC: Garak takes an unobtrusive step back to let the more sociably-inclined members of the party get rid of the elf.  Meanwhile, he keeps a sharp eye out in case any thieves or pickpockets try anything while the everyone is distracted.

OOC: Paxus, I assume the entire group is present, not just Garak and Grykee?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 12, 2004)

humble minion said:
			
		

> IC: Garak takes an unobtrusive step back to let the more sociably-inclined members of the party get rid of the elf.  Meanwhile, he keeps a sharp eye out in case any thieves or pickpockets try anything while the everyone is distracted.
> 
> OOC: Paxus, I assume the entire group is present, not just Garak and Grykee?




OOC: That is correct.


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2004)

Arriha kept her blue-black eyes open in the bazaar, as rubbing elbows was not something that appealed to the aarakocra.  She preferred to be in the sky, floating on the winds.

She typically preferred to be in the form of another human while on the ground, but the warm updrafts of early evening were calling to her.  So, she remained a grounded aarakocra.  

In anticipation of taking flight, she glanced around at the buildings and sky, to be certain nothing would be in her way.

Arriha seemed more concerned with the sky and potential pickpockets than some odd looking elf confronting Garak.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 15, 2004)

*Grykee unleashes with old skool thiefs cant...*

"What luck, _I was just out looking for_ a carpenter."  Grykee replies after a moment.

"Perhaps you could show me some of your previous _work_," she gestures to the neighboring shops, "where we can discuss what needs doing."

She turns to her companions, "Arriha, Garak and I are going to talk business with this tradesman.  Could you _keep on eye out for trouble_, you know how easily Uden wanders into it."

Grykee turns back to the elf, "After you", and gestures to the crowd.


Bluffs to convey the following messages, +23 before dice.

To the Elf: I was just out looking for work.
To Arriha;  Watch our backs.

Arriha should have a Sense Motive high enough to get the gist of that...  for the record the SM skills in descending order:  Gykee 17, Lifeheart 9, Arriha 6, Garrak 5, Uden and Ursus -1.

I figure the others will come along, but that Arriha won't likely want to go into any buildings or tight spaces.  Anyone not chiming in can be assumed to be with her.  I also figure on bringing atleast Garak as back up...

I have already manifested the following:  Combat Precognition, Conceal Thoughts both extended.  They were manifested before Grykee went to sleep and will last for 24 hours.  Currentl down 6 pp.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 15, 2004)

Arriha: 



Spoiler



You understand that Grykee wants you to watch their backs.



The elf leads Grykee into a noisy pottery shop with a considerable flow of traffic.  While making a show of examining a painted vase, he speaks quietly and quickly; only those directly next to him can make out what he says.

Grykee (and Garak, if he follows): 



Spoiler



I'll be brief.  My village has a serious gith problem, and we need capable persons such as yourselves to sort it out.  We're artisans, for the most part, with finer work than you'll get anywhere else, and we can offer a great deal in trade if you're willing, not to mention a convenient place off the main roads if you ever need somewhere to stay.  Could you help us?  I swear we can make it worth your while.


----------



## humble minion (Apr 16, 2004)

"Grykee..." Garak begins, but she is gone before he has time to finish the sentence. Grumbling, he follows her grudgingly into the shop. Somebody's got to take care of her after all, and the strange elf could be up to anything.

  Upon hearing the elf's offer, Garak wrinkles his brow suspiciously. First a carpenter, now hiring mercenaries. And an artisan wouldn't carry twin blades - fighting double handed is difficult, and only a professional can devote enough time to learn. One way or the other, the elf is almost certainly more trouble than he is worth. Garak tries to catch Grykee's eye (and the eyes of any other party members who are present) while the elf is not looking at him. He shakes his head repressively at them, and nods in the direction of the exit, trying to hint that the group should leave.

  OOC: Garak does not have any persistent spells active on a routine basis. I will update his Rogue's gallery with his normal spell selection tonight. But meanwhile, I'm assuming he has no prepared spells that will help right now...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Lifehearth Ristu : Female Pterran Druid 11*

Ristu stayed close to Gree-lok as she meandered through the market. Not paying attention to the others at the moment, she is surprised to note that several have apparently disappeared. So she moves over to Arriha.

"Where did the others go?"


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 16, 2004)

*Grykee promotes herself to Mercenary Captian.*

"Well, your offer sounds a little sketchy, however I understand this is only our opening discussion.  I need to confer with my 'Lieutenant'.  If you'll pardon us a moment?  I'll be right back.  Thanks."

If the Elf assents, Grykee will step back out to the street with Garak in tow.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 17, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> "Well, your offer sounds a little sketchy, however I understand this is only our opening discussion.  I need to confer with my 'Lieutenant'.  If you'll pardon us a moment?  I'll be right back.  Thanks."
> 
> If the Elf assents, Grykee will step back out to the street with Garak in tow.




He assents, grudgingly; he seems a touch desperate.


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9*



			
				Ristu said:
			
		

> "Where did the others go?"




"Others went indoors, to speak of carpentry, or some such. Grykee asked me to watch the area for trouble," Arriha stated simply, "I am going to take a look from on high, I won't be long . . . unfortunately . . . the drafts feel marvelous . . . but I'll stay just above you if I can."

Arriha smiled at Ristu, then with a swift motion launched herself straight into the air . . . where she felt much more at home.  She soared up sixty feet, beat her wings to stay in place, and scanned the area looking for any trouble.  Arriha tried to stay true to her word, keeping Ristu in sight below her.

She liked the pterran, and hated to run off, but Grykee was depending on her to scout around.


----------



## humble minion (Apr 19, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> If the Elf assents, Grykee will step back out to the street with Garak in tow.




Garak silently follows Grykee, satisfied she's extricated them from conversation with the addled elf.  He does not look back.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 21, 2004)

*Grykee getting all racist*

As she steps into the street Grykee spots  Arriha taking flight, and Ristu standing with the others.  She weaves through the crowds over to them.

"Well we have a 'job' offer" she says, making finger quotes.  "It seems there is a small village that is in danger of its loot falling into the wrong hands.  Those being Gith.  The elf says his village can only offer trade goods and hospitality in exchange for driving off the animals.  So do I go back and get more info and up our price, or do I let him down gently?"

"Personally I don't trust anyone that lives in houses, but it could be easy money."


----------



## humble minion (Apr 21, 2004)

*Garak is not impressed*

"If it wasn't entirely in his head" Garak sighs.  "Couldn't you tell, Grykee?  That one's been out in the sun too long.  He's cooked his brains.  Didn't you see the way he twitched?  I doubt this village of his even exists.  He would have been claiming to be Hamanu himself if we'd listened to him any longer."


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2004)

Garak said:
			
		

> "If it wasn't entirely in his head" Garak sighs. "Couldn't you tell, Grykee? That one's been out in the sun too long. He's cooked his brains. Didn't you see the way he twitched? I doubt this village of his even exists. He would have been claiming to be Hamanu himself if we'd listened to him any longer."




Arriha floated down upon seeing Grykee and Garak rejoin the others.  Hearing the explanation and options, she added her opinion. . . 

"if there is no town, then our job becomes much easier,"  Arriha said, "Of course, our payment may not be there as well.  Perhaps we should hear him out, to determine if he is sane, and if he can at least pay for our help."


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 21, 2004)

*Grykee wonders about Garak sometimes...*

She squints at Garak and shakes her head.  As she speaks she adjusts her turban and scratches at her short hair.

"We've _all_ been in the sun too long Garak.  This elf however was probably just worried about the nearby Templars.  You know how they get if they see two point-ears talking low."

"The way I see it is he's desperate.  Likely been turned down by reputalbe Mercenaries and is afraid now he is turning to thugs.  He's probably worried we'll be a worse cure than the Gith plague they're under now.  He may also be worried about what happens when pay day comes, which would be why the proffesionals turned him out.  He ain't offering money."

Grykee sighs, "Or this village is, lets say, not under the august authority of the local ruler.  A touch illegal and he is trying very hard not to draw official attention.  So he turns to what looks like down on their luck wanders.  Who just might be willing to help out."

She pauses for a minute.  'However I say lets atleast hear him out the rest of the way.  Get some more basic info and discuss relative prices..."


----------



## humble minion (Apr 22, 2004)

*Garak knows when he's outnumbered*

Garak sighs in resignation.
"Whatever. I suppose talking to him can't hurt, at least. Just keep an eye on him, ok? And try to get a hold of something of his so I can do a reading. That might help us understand what we're really dealing with here."

He follows Grykee back into the shop where the elf waits.

 OOC: Garak's psionic talent is Lesser Object Reading. The rest of the group is probably aware of this. He is suggesting he use this talent to learn more about the elf.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 22, 2004)

The elf smiles as you return.  "Good!  I was beginning to worry.  Now, this pot is an especial beauty.  Note the-" he leans in closer, his voice lowering.  "So you're worried about the pay?  If it's strictly necessary, we do have some silver.  Also, some of the gith carry steel weapons.  We don't know how they got them, and we're worried about what that'll mean fighting them, but if you can kill them, there's a small fortune in metal to be had."


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 23, 2004)

Grykee cocks an eyebrow at the mention of metal weapons.

"It wasn't so much the form of the payment that is a concern.  Although currency is always preferred to tradegoods.  It is amount.  Also other details that need for exploring in depth."

"However that is neither here nor now.  I persume your village needs help now so we should away.  Just two questions first, one;  what is the name of your village, and two; how many days run is it?"

She half turns to Garak.

"The other question can wait until we are on our way."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 23, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Grykee cocks an eyebrow at the mention of metal weapons.
> 
> "It wasn't so much the form of the payment that is a concern.  Although currency is always preferred to tradegoods.  It is amount.  Also other details that need for exploring in depth."
> 
> ...




"It's two days away, three for the round-ears, and not so large as to have a proper name. Our leader is called Tenpug, so we call it Tenpug's village."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

Uden stands quietly behind Grykee, listening to the elf's offer with mild interest and doing his best not to knock anything over...

"You think this is a good idea?"  He asks Grykee.  "If you do, then I do."  He falls silent again, not terribly happy in the cramped confines of the shop.


----------



## Keia (Apr 24, 2004)

*Arriha - Female Aarakocra Cleric/Nomad*

Once the decision was made, and Grykee and Garak returned to the shop, Arriha again took flight.  She continued to scan the area for trouble . . . as well as enjoy a few heat induced updrafts.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 26, 2004)

"Shall we leave now, or would you rather spend the night here, and leave of the morning?  It gets hot out on the sands, and it might be better to rest during the day and move during the night."


----------



## humble minion (Apr 27, 2004)

Garak shrugs, trying to appear casual, but watching the elf carefully.
"It makes no difference.  The might of the earth spirits will protect us from the heat, even in the middle of the day.  So they have promised me."  He looks at Ursus and Uden.  "But we would travel faster if you two find yourselves a couple of good riding bugs or an inix, before we go."

 "But first, elf - who are you?  I will not travel with someone whose name I do not know.  I am Garak."

 OOC: Garak is aware that the elf's story is plausible and internally consistent, at least, although the gith having metal weapons sounds perhaps a little unlikely.  Given that the elf is not acting particularly deranged, Garak is rethinking his initial evaluation (ie, making a Sense Motive check)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 27, 2004)

humble minion said:
			
		

> Garak shrugs, trying to appear casual, but watching the elf carefully.
> "It makes no difference.  The might of the earth spirits will protect us from the heat, even in the middle of the day.  So they have promised me."  He looks at Ursus and Uden.  "But we would travel faster if you two find yourselves a couple of good riding bugs or an inix, before we go."
> 
> "But first, elf - who are you?  I will not travel with someone whose name I do not know.  I am Garak."
> ...




"I am called Rakskon, and I thank you most heartily for your aid." Now that Grykee has convinced you to listen to him, you realize that perhaps your gut judgement was, in fact, in error; he seems quite stable, as elves go.

OOC: I had rolled Sense Motives for everyone at his first appearance; Grykee did extremely well, while you got a natural 1, hence the poor impression.  In general, I'll roll passive skills like Sense Motive, Spot, and Listen without explicitly mentioning the skill.  After talking to him, I let you get a second roll, which you broke 20 on, so all is now well.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 28, 2004)

"Leaving tonight sounds good to me.  However we have a few things to wrap up as you can see, Rakskon."  Grykee smiles at him.

'So if we could meet you somewhere in say an hour or two?"

OOC: I figure that should give us time to either find mounts or not bother.  Also gather any belongings not already in hand.

As a side note I don't think there are any riding mounts that will support Uden.  Inix only handle so much weigth, and mekillots aren't really meant for the riding...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 28, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> "Leaving tonight sounds good to me.  However we have a few things to wrap up as you can see, Rakskon."  Grykee smiles at him.
> 
> 'So if we could meet you somewhere in say an hour or two?"
> 
> ...




OOC: Well, inix were traditionally the mount of choice for half-giants; all you need is to advance it one hit die, and it's large enough to carry you, with a Str boost that should also be enough to let it lift your weight.  A one-hit-die increase should only cost an extra 25%.

IC:  "All right.  Meet me at the Pickled Jankx in two hours." (You do know how to reach this inn; it's not exactly of the highest quality)


----------



## humble minion (Apr 28, 2004)

*Entirely OOC*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: I had rolled Sense Motives for everyone at his first appearance; Grykee did extremely well, while you got a natural 1, hence the poor impression. In general, I'll roll passive skills like Sense Motive, Spot, and Listen without explicitly mentioning the skill. After talking to him, I let you get a second roll, which you broke 20 on, so all is now well.



 I figured this was what was going on.  But with a few of out players seemingly MIA, I wanted to get things moving a bit, and Garak's errant judgement was getting in the way of the story...



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: Well, inix were traditionally the mount of choice for half-giants; all you need is to advance it one hit die, and it's large enough to carry you, with a Str boost that should also be enough to let it lift your weight. A one-hit-die increase should only cost an extra 25%.



 According to Terrors of Athas, inix get a special ability that allows them to carry twice as much as their Str score would regularly allow, so the size increase may not be necessary.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 28, 2004)

humble minion said:
			
		

> I figured this was what was going on.  But with a few of out players seemingly MIA, I wanted to get things moving a bit, and Garak's errant judgement was getting in the way of the story...
> 
> 
> According to Terrors of Athas, inix get a special ability that allows them to carry twice as much as their Str score would regularly allow, so the size increase may not be necessary.




OOC: Unless I missed a change in 3.5 (and it's quite possible that I did), it still takes an animal of one size category larger than you to serve as a steed; the base inix is Large, so couldn't carry a Large half-giant.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2004)

_(*OoC:*  It's worth noting that Uden has a base speed of 50' and an 18 Constitution.  The chances are that he can keep up with a mounted character fairly easily.)_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 1, 2004)

The group assembles at the Pickled Jankx; Rakskon is there, drinking sparingly of cheap broy.  "I take it you're ready to go?  We're heading northeast, along the main road, so there shouldn't be much trouble for this first stretch."


----------



## evileeyore (May 1, 2004)

*Grykee speaks--Whether they like it not  *

"No problems here, we are ready to leave."


OOC:  Hope noone needs anything else...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 1, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> "No problems here, we are ready to leave."
> 
> 
> OOC:  Hope noone needs anything else...




The group leaves Nibenay, heading along the main road northeast.  By sunrise, you are almost to the point where Rakskon has said you will need to leave the road, and all are ready to make camp.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2004)

*Arriha - Female Aarakocra Cleric/Nomad*

Arriha enjoyed the opportunity to ride the updrafts on the way out of town, and scouted the immediate vicinity before landing to be with her companions while making camp.

"Well, that was amazingly uneventful,"  Arriha said evenly, "I can't really decide if that is a good or bad thing."

OOC: Is Raston with us?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 2, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: Is Raston with us?




Yes, Rakskon is with you.


----------



## humble minion (May 2, 2004)

Garak will cast Cooling Canopy over the campsite once the day starts to heat up a little.  This should cover everyone, and will last 11 hours.  While the group is setting up camp, he will look for an opportunity to use Lesser Object Reading on something of Rakskon's (perhaps an eating utensil, during meal preparation).  If he doesn't get a chance to do it without Rakskon seeing him, he will give it a miss.  There will be plenty of time later.

As the group finished the meal and takes cover from the heat of the day, Garak asks
"So, Rakskon - tell us more about what we can expect when we arrive at Tenpug's Village?  How have these steel-bearing gith been acting?  Will we be helping defend the village, or going out into the wastes to seek the raiders?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 2, 2004)

humble minion said:
			
		

> As the group finished the meal and takes cover from the heat of the day, Garak asks
> "So, Rakskon - tell us more about what we can expect when we arrive at Tenpug's Village?  How have these steel-bearing gith been acting?  Will we be helping defend the village, or going out into the wastes to seek the raiders?"




"They started raiding a couple weeks ago; by now, there are probably enough to launch a direct assault.  There's no question that they intend to attack; I just hope we'll get there in time."


----------



## Jarval (May 3, 2004)

Settling himself under the shade of the _cooling canopy_, Uden listens to his companions and Rakskon talk.

"These gith, how many?"  He asks Rakskon.  "Do you know where they are getting food, water?  Maybe we can take food and water from them, let the land and sun do our fighting."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 3, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Settling himself under the shade of the _cooling canopy_, Uden listens to his companions and Rakskon talk.
> 
> "These gith, how many?"  He asks Rakskon.  "Do you know where they are getting food, water?  Maybe we can take food and water from them, let the land and sun do our fighting."




"They number perhaps six or seven hundred; we don't know where they ship their supplies from, but they haul them in heavy carts, pulled by kanks.  They've got a lot of supplies already, probably too many to starve them entirely, but I agree that hitting the supply lines would force their hand, give us a better shot at resisting the attack."


----------



## evileeyore (May 3, 2004)

*What!?!  Hundred=eck!*

"Six or seven _hundred_?" Grykee squeeks.  Then coughs.  "Sorry, got some large numbers caught in my throat.  Okay that changes things a little, not much, but a little."

Grykee shakes her head.  "Okay a few questions to clarify some things:

How many in your village can fight to resist them?  How many days are they from reaching you?  How did your village first learn of their coming?  How much is your village offering?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 3, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> "Six or seven _hundred_?" Grykee squeeks.  Then coughs.  "Sorry, got some large numbers caught in my throat.  Okay that changes things a little, not much, but a little."
> 
> Grykee shakes her head.  "Okay a few questions to clarify some things:
> 
> How many in your village can fight to resist them?  How many days are they from reaching you?  How did your village first learn of their coming?  How much is your village offering?"




"There are maybe five hundred who can carry a spear or other weapon; maybe one in ten has ever used it on something larger than a wild crodlu.  We found out they were coming when they started raiding us.  As far as payment goes, we'd prefer to offer trade, but if it's silver you want, we might be able to find as much as five hundred."


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2004)

Ariiha listened to the conversation between her companions and Raston, then thought of a question of her own.

"Are there any other races with the gith," Arriha asked, "any other creatures other than their mounts?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 4, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ariiha listened to the conversation between her companions and Raston, then thought of a question of her own.
> 
> "Are there any other races with the gith," Arriha asked, "any other creatures other than their mounts?"




"No, and they don't even use cavalry; the kanks are just to haul the supply wagons, and even then I'd guess they're stolen, not made.  Gith aren't the most organized; while they've put out scouts, the camp is a mess, and it looks like three tribes with no official commander."


----------



## evileeyore (May 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "As far as payment goes, we'd prefer to offer trade, but if it's silver you want, we might be able to find as much as five hundred."




Grykee sighs.  "What I mean is; how much is your village offering in trade?  We don't need to strip your people of their last coin."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 6, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Grykee sighs.  "What I mean is; how much is your village offering in trade?  We don't need to strip your people of their last coin."




"Twelve thousand ceramics worth, either from our stocks or custom-made.  Tenpug makes some of the finest weapons in the region, and we export much excellent pottery. "


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 6, 2004)

The day passes uneventfully as you rest, and the next night and day are likewise peaceful; though the hunting call of a braxat once pierces the air, it avoids you in search of easier prey.

On the third night of travel, Rakskon has informed you that you should reach the camp by sunrise.  Sometime after midnight, the flying Arriha makes out the shapes of humanoids between the party and their destination; the figures are moving low to the ground in an apparent scouting pattern.


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9*

Arriha enjoyed flying at night.  The nights were rarely dark or cloudy, the stars brilliant in the sky. Unfortunately, she needed to keep her eyes on the ground, scouting ahead for trouble.

Seeing a scouting group ahead on the ground, Arriha made a motion to try and get her companions to halt.  Hopefully one of her friends would spot the motion (a loop d' loop), and call the halt.  In the meantime, Arriha made a note of the ground group's approximate number, then returned to the ground and her companions to report.

"There's a group of humanoids scouting ahead of us, between us and the town,"  Arriha commented, informing the group of the number and anyhting else she noted.


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2004)

"Trouble?"  Uden asks, unslinging his swatter from his back.  He takes firm hold of the weapon and grins widely.

"I think we go and find out if it trouble."  He swishes the giant club through the air enthusiastically, looking to Grykee for her opinion.


----------



## evileeyore (May 7, 2004)

"Probably Gith.  However since it may be a scouting party from Tenpug, we should be cautious.  Lets not start swingin till we know for sure."



OOC:  I would welcome a momentary discussion in the OOC thread concerning sneaking and tactics or adversely our lack there of.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 7, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Arriha enjoyed flying at night.  The nights were rarely dark or cloudy, the stars brilliant in the sky. Unfortunately, she needed to keep her eyes on the ground, scouting ahead for trouble.
> 
> Seeing a scouting group ahead on the ground, Arriha made a motion to try and get her companions to halt.  Hopefully one of her friends would spot the motion (a loop d' loop), and call the halt.  In the meantime, Arriha made a note of the ground group's approximate number, then returned to the ground and her companions to report.
> 
> "There's a group of humanoids scouting ahead of us, between us and the town,"  Arriha commented, informing the group of the number and anyhting else she noted.




At the loop-de-loop, one of the figures stops and points upwards.  Another breaks off from the group, moving in the leaps and bounds characteristic of the gith.  The others, numbering a half dozen, fan out and advance.


----------



## humble minion (May 7, 2004)

"Arriha, get the straggler!  We can't let him warn the rest of the tribes that we're coming."

 Garak unslings his lance.  With his other hand, he reaches into a belt pouch and retrieves a pinch of earth. He moistens it with spittle, then smears it on his face in a crude runic pattern, while muttering pleas to the spirits.  (He casts _divine favour_ on himself.)

 OOC: To clarify, the current position is: one gith stopped, where Arriha saw him (the one who pointed upwards), one headed away, and  about half a dozen headed towards us.  Am I correct?  

 How far away are the gith from our group?  Are they in sight?  Do they appear to have realised Arriha was not alone?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 7, 2004)

humble minion said:
			
		

> OOC: To clarify, the current position is: one gith stopped, where Arriha saw him (the one who pointed upwards), one headed away, and  about half a dozen headed towards us.  Am I correct?
> 
> How far away are the gith from our group?  Are they in sight?  Do they appear to have realised Arriha was not alone?




The one who paused is one of the ~6 headed towards you.  They're about a hundred yards away, but only Arriha can see them; dunes get in the line of sight for the rest of you.  Given that, it's quite possible that Arriha is the only one they've noticed.


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2004)

Garak said:
			
		

> "Arriha, get the straggler!  We can't let him warn the rest of the tribes that we're coming."




Arriha nodded at the instructions, turned and with a powerful thrust of her wings, accelerated up and toward the direction of the straggler.  On the fly she unslung her bow.

OOC: Full action fly (base 90 flight) [not certain if its 180 or 360ft], free action draw weapon during move


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 7, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Arriha nodded at the instructions, turned and with a powerful thrust of her wings, accelerated up and toward the direction of the straggler.  On the fly she unslung her bow.
> 
> OOC: Full action fly (base 90 flight) [not certain if its 180 or 360ft], free action draw weapon during move




One of the approaching gith blows a horn, which echoes for miles over the still dunes.  Another looses a spear as Arriha flies over, but it flies well wide.

OOC: You can make a "run" action, which would go 360 feet, but wouldn't be able to draw the weapon.  The 180 foot double move does allow you to do so, so I shall assume that is what you did.


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:61*

'So much for not alerting anyone' Arriha thought.  'If we eliminate them however, none will tell of how many of us there are.'

Arriha concentrates on _Acceleration_, greatly improving her speed and reflexes and moves on the straggler (still airborne)

OOC: Acceleration [Dark Sun] (+30 ft base move to flight, +1 hit and dodge, one extra attack on full attack action). Move 120' toward and/or past gith straggler.


----------



## evileeyore (May 7, 2004)

*Gykee:  AC:13  PP:98*

Grykee pulls out the pink quartz dorje, it glows.  She touches Uden and he fades from sight.

"Uden, it's trouble."

Grykee's other mind focuses on manafesting the talent _Lesser Natural Armor_.  There is a momentary smell like a mekillot, and Grykee's skin thickens and develops protective ridges.



OOC: Spent 7 power points (5 for the dorje, 2 for the talent) already tallied.


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2004)

"I will go deal with it."  Uden's disembodied voice says.  "Who is with me?"

He sets off at a quick pace towards the gith, jogging over the dunes.


_(*OoC:*  Taking a run or double move action towards the gith, whichever is more appropriate.)_


----------



## humble minion (May 9, 2004)

"Uden!" hisses Garak, after finishing his spell.  But with the half-giant invisible, he has no idea where to direct his warning, and quickly realises its futility.  Garak shakes his head in resignation.

"That boy's going to get himself hurt one day.  We'd better try and give the gith something else to worry about."

He nudges Kejo into motion, and the inix sets off on an angle to Uden's path, loping upslope towards the crest of a dune.

OOC: Garak is trying to give the gith a target - one that is not on the direction that Uden will approach from.  He will move as quickly as possible to the top of a dune, so the gith can see him silhouetted against the sky.  Hopefully, they will angle towards him and not notice Uden before he plows into their flank.  When this happens (or when the gith get within about 40 ft), Garak will charge downslope.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 9, 2004)

Arriha pursues the gith, which moves in terrific leaps and bounds; despite her best efforts, it gains 40 feet on her.

The gith see Kejo as he mounts a dune top, and rush forward, shrieking war cries.

Uden closes swiftly with the gith, and is now a scant 30 feet from the nearest.

OOC: Anyone heard anything from Tailspinner or Wynter Wolf?


----------



## humble minion (May 9, 2004)

OOC: To clarify, Garak is still mounted on Kejo.  

I was a bit hesitant before posting that last action - I didn't want to jump ahead of Tailspinner and WW.  Tailspinner was online just two days ago, Wynter Wolf today, but neither seem to have posted.  How long should we give them to make an action, before we just go ahead without them?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 9, 2004)

humble minion said:
			
		

> OOC: To clarify, Garak is still mounted on Kejo.
> 
> I was a bit hesitant before posting that last action - I didn't want to jump ahead of Tailspinner and WW.  Tailspinner was online just two days ago, Wynter Wolf today, but neither seem to have posted.  How long should we give them to make an action, before we just go ahead without them?




I'm going to give them until I wake up tomorrow morning, roughly 8:30-10:30 Pacific Time.  That's probably longer than I ought, two and a half days since the first post indicating combat, but it's early in the game yet.  If they haven't posted, I'll NPC them until they show up.


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:60*

Arriha was upset that her prey was starting to distance her.  She keep an eye out for approaching trouble and chased after the gith.  As she neared him she took a shot with her bow.

OOC: Fly 120' with move action.  Fire bow, +14 to hit (1d8 +1d6 Cold +1d4 Psionic +1) using psionic shot.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 9, 2004)

Arriha's arrow flies straight into the gith's back in midjump; he staggers, but does not fall.

Seven gith charge Garak on his inix mount, and the earth cleric countercharges.  Garak is struck by two hurled javelins, another pair missing him widely.  Kejo is stabbed once, while biting most of the offender's arm off.

One of the gith goes flying wildly as Uden appears behind them.  The flung gith does not rise, and appears to have been twisted rather out of shape by the impacts.

OOC: Garak takes 13 damage. Kejo took 10.  Grykee has not acted yet this turn, nor have Ristu or Ursus.


----------



## humble minion (May 10, 2004)

OOC: Garak will make a Ride check to attempt to negate the hit on Kejo (Mounted Combat feat). Did Garak hit with his lance, and is Kejo's opponent down?  And do any of the gith appear to be affected by Garak's fear aura (from his armour)?


----------



## evileeyore (May 10, 2004)

*Grykee  AC:13  PP:82*

Grykee advances, following Garak.  Upon spotting the Gith she manifests _Fate Link_ and _Greater Dominate_.  She is surrounded by the smell of incense and the mental buzz of an angry crowd.

She shout a command in Gith:



Spoiler



Surrender!  Your lives will be spared!



OCC:  The Fate Link (DC +14) is targeted on two 'uninjured' Gith in melee with Garak, the GDominate (DC + 16) at the one with the horn (using Schism).  If I can't see the horn blower, then another 'uninjured' Gith.


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:57*

Arriha was pleased that her archery skills had not diminished.  She frowned slightly that the gith continued to run.  The others may need her, she had no more time to waste on the straggler.

OOC:  If the gith is within two range increments, Arriha will full attack, Fire bow (3 times rapid shot and acceleration), +12 to hit (1d8 +1d6 Cold +1d4 Psionic +1) using psionic shot (spent the 3 points).  Otherwise she will close and fire once again.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 10, 2004)

humble minion said:
			
		

> OOC: Garak will make a Ride check to attempt to negate the hit on Kejo (Mounted Combat feat). Did Garak hit with his lance, and is Kejo's opponent down?  And do any of the gith appear to be affected by Garak's fear aura (from his armour)?




Garak is unable to prevent the arrow from striking, nor does his lance find its target.  While badly mauled, Kejo's opponent still stands, and while shaken by his attack, the gith do not flee.

Grykee notes that her Fate Link has failed, but the Dominate is successful.

Ursus run up, closing swiftly on the gith; Gree-lok and Ristu close, but stay out of melee.

Arriha's next arrow easily drops her target, and she returns to close the range with the other gith.


----------



## humble minion (May 10, 2004)

Beset by gith at close quarters, Garak drops his lance, and snatches up his flail.  Swinging its heavy spiked iron head around once to gain momentum, he roars in fury, stands up in the saddle, and aims a mighty downward blow at one of the unhurt gith.

 OOC: Garak rages, drops his lance as a free action, uses a move action to pick up his flail, and makes a single attack using 2 points of Power Attack.  Attack bonus +15 (13 +3 divine favour, +1 mounted bonus, -2 Power Attack) for 1d10+6 +3 (divine favour) +4 (Power Attack) points of damage.  Kejo continues to attack the wounded gith, regardless of whether he successfully used Improved Grab on it last round.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 10, 2004)

*Lifehearth Ristu : Female Pterran Druid 11*

Ristu moves her hands in odd motions while speaking words of power (Righteous Might). As she completes the action she grows to double her normal size. Her armor and possessions follow suit. Standing a full nine and a half feet tall, she draws her now large size scimitar and prepares to advance on the nearest gith.

OOC: Sorry for the delay in posting.


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:59*

Arriha watched the arrow pierce the gith with a satisfying thunk, then turned to assist her comrades.  She kept her eyes open for any other dangers or any other gith stragglers as she approached.

OOC: Arriha will continue to close.  If, after a single move action she is within range to again attack with her bow she will assist Garak with a well-placed shot [Fire bow, +14 to hit (1d8 +1d6 Cold +1) NO psionic shot].


----------



## Jarval (May 10, 2004)

"No!  You stop that!"  Uden chastises the gith surrounding Garak as he lays into them with his swatter.


_(*OoC:* Full attack with swatter.  +18/+13 to hit, 3d8+12 dmg, using Cleave if applicable.)_


----------



## evileeyore (May 11, 2004)

*Grykee Mindbender 12th AC:13 PP:82*

Grykee will continue advancing at a walk and stow the dorje of Invisibility, whilst retrieving the White Quartz dorje of Empathic Transfer.

She will shout in Gith:



Spoiler



"Lay down and stop fighting!





OOC:  I keep laughing at the thought of Uden 'chastising' them.  I can just see him pinching their ears and making them write out, 'I will not attack travelers' 1oo times in the sand...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 12, 2004)

Winging her way back over, Arriha takes a single shot; it punches cleanly through the neck of her target from behind, and the gith falls bonelessly.

Garak hammers a blow into one of his assailants, crushing several ribs and eliciting a choked grunt.  Kejo simply tosses his head, throwing his victim (minus one arm and shoulder) several yards.

Urden takes a javelin in the shoulder, and a spear in the thigh, before swatting out viciously.  He blasts one down with a blow that carries on into another, crushing its leg; his second strike hammers that gith into the ground, swings up to decapitate a third, and arcs across to break the spine of the last remaining gith.

The sounds of other horns can be heard from two sides.

OOC: Urden takes 15 damage.


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2004)

Uden pulls the javelin out of his shoulder, looking curiously at the weapon before discarding it.

"I think we go now?"  He says at the sound of the horns.  He quickly looks over the crumpled gith corpses surrounding him for any sign of metal arms or armour.




			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> OOC:  I keep laughing at the thought of Uden 'chastising' them.  I can just see him pinching their ears and making them write out, 'I will not attack travelers' 1oo times in the sand...


----------



## evileeyore (May 13, 2004)

OOC:  Did the Gith I was Dominating die too?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 13, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> OOC:  Did the Gith I was Dominating die too?




I'm afraid so; Urden didn't have the time or cause to recognize his sudden change in behaviour.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:59*

Arriha flew toward her companions, but climbed in the air as well in an attempt to get a glimpse of what was approaching (from the direction of the horns).  She will look for a possible escape route for the group as well if there are many.

OOC: Run (Base 120), climb at a 45 degree angle to get a better high view.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 13, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Arriha flew toward her companions, but climbed in the air as well in an attempt to get a glimpse of what was approaching (from the direction of the horns).  She will look for a possible escape route for the group as well if there are many.
> 
> OOC: Run (Base 120), climb at a 45 degree angle to get a better high view.




Arriha picks out at least two groups of about a dozen each headed towards the party.  In the distance, she can see a mass of campfires burning.  If the slower members were carried by Kejo or Urden, the party would likely be able to outrace the oncoming gith and make it to Tenpug's camp.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:59*

Arriha will dive down to the rest of the group, hover and report what she's learned.


----------



## humble minion (May 15, 2004)

The battle-rage fades from Garak's eyes as he listens to Arriha's warning.

"We probably should move on," he admits reluctantly.  He shifts sideways, making space in Kejo's howdah.  "Saddle up, Ursus, Ristu.  I _told_ you to buy a kank back in Nibenay..."

He looks around, checking that none of the party are seriously injured, then casting an eye over the gith to see if their weapons were indeed metal.  

Slowly, a feral smile spreads across his face.

"There's no real reason to actually outrun the gith, come to think of it.  I don't see why we shouldn't move slowly enough to drag them along behind us, then turn on them and wipe them out in the shadow of Tenpug's village.  The fewer gith we have to fight in a massed battle the better, and I'd like to be sure that the villagers get a chance to see what they're paying for.  We can handle two dozen gith, and the villagers probably need a bit of a morale boost."

OOC: And was that the biggest waste of a rage ever?

Can Ristu ride Gree-lok (once the Righteous Might has worn off, obviously)?  They're both Medium, but Ristu has a lot of ranks in Ride and no other mount.  I'm not sure what's going on there.  Everyone else should be able to keep up - an inix's howdah can carry 4.


----------



## evileeyore (May 15, 2004)

*Grykee Mindbender 12th AC:13 PP:73*

"Damn!  I wanted one alive for 'questioning'...  Hmmm, they might not all be dead.  Lets see...  Yes I know, time to go...  I'll just be a moment more...

Grykee's eyes flash crimson as she speaks and she concentrates on the fallen Gith for a few moments...

OOC: Manifesting _Aura Sight_, Extended cost 9, will last 4 hours.  She should be able to make out if any Gith are alive based on Aura's, if not hopefully she'll have a few moments for looting anything that glows...


----------



## Jarval (May 15, 2004)

"I carry one?" Uden offers.  "You little people are light."


_(*OoC:* Did Uden find any metal on the gith?)_


----------



## humble minion (May 15, 2004)

"There's plenty more where they came from, Grykee" says Garak, with a grim smile.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 15, 2004)

humble minion said:
			
		

> Can Ristu ride Gree-lok (once the Righteous Might has worn off, obviously)?  They're both Medium, but Ristu has a lot of ranks in Ride and no other mount.  I'm not sure what's going on there.  Everyone else should be able to keep up - an inix's howdah can carry 4.




The erdlu isn't a riding animal; crodlu are the preferred mounts.  On a related note, I think I'm simply going to add as an addendum to the inix's Improved Carrying Capacity that it can carry a single Large individual, so that a half-giant may ride one.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> (OoC: Did Uden find any metal on the gith?)



Between the 8 gith that were killed (and yes,evileeyore, I'm afraid they're all dead), it's a total of eight metal spears and 24 metal javelins.


----------



## evileeyore (May 15, 2004)

Grykee helps stuff metal bits into Uden's pack.

"I know.  It would have made things easier, though.  Well I suppose I'll have to snag one from the next group."

She looks around to make sure nothing of value is left behind, then cuts the ear from the one she dominated.  She starts to tie it into the trophy collection as the group leaves.


OOC:  No glowy bits to Aura Sight?  Oh well, too much to ask that scrubs would be carrying psionic gear...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 16, 2004)

I'm assuming that you've got the collective speed to outdistance them if you choose; do you wish to, or are you going with Garak's plan to lure them in close and butcher them?


----------



## evileeyore (May 16, 2004)

*Grykee Mindbender 12th AC:13 PP:73*

"So we go just slow enough to draw them with us, then engage close to Tenpug's and hope they run out and help?  Sounds good to me."


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:57*

"At this point we've stopped any who know of our arrival,"  Arriha offered.  "If we avoid them, then they will not know of the newcomers and we will have an element of surprise.  If we engage, we must defeat them all.  I'm for the slow and engage, but I just figure I'd toss out the risk."

Arriha then rose in the air though kept below the dune lines, and readied to head out.


----------



## humble minion (May 17, 2004)

"The rest of the gith will know we've arrived as soon as they find the bodies we leave here," Garak responds.  "I have no magic that can hide the signs of battle, and to bury them by hand would take too long and we would have to fight regardless.  Any competent hunter will be able to tell our numbers and races from our tracks in any case.   There is no place now for illusion and deception.  The stones speak to me of war - they cry out to be watered in blood..."

 His voice trails off as the voices of the earth spirits fills his head.  Absently, he slaps Kejo on the side of his plated neck, and the inix obediently lurches into motion.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2004)

You begin luring the gith close to the camp; at about 300 yards, Rakskon urges you to turn before the noncombatants are endangered.  Assuming you do so, you have a surprise round to attack the gith, who are presently 100 feet away.


----------



## humble minion (May 17, 2004)

OOC: En route to our current position, Garak tries to to cast (in order) an extended _greater magic weapon_ on his flail, followed by a _divine power_ and then a _divine favour_ just before we turned on the gith.  

 Also, how long has it been since the previous combat?  If it is not long, then Garak may still be fatigued from his rage.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2004)

humble minion said:
			
		

> OOC: En route to our current position, Garak tries to to cast (in order) an extended _greater magic weapon_ on his flail, followed by a _divine power_ and then a _divine favour_ just before we turned on the gith.
> 
> Also, how long has it been since the previous combat?  If it is not long, then Garak may still be fatigued from his rage.




It takes about two minutes to get from your previous position to that from which you attack the gith.


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:47 (after powers below)*

Arriha would like to invoke _Metaphysical Weapon_ (on her bow, making it +3) and _Combat Prescience_ during the flight using 6 pps.  

Just before combat began, she swooped low (up 60’ above the party), and invoked _Acceleration_ utilizing another 4pps.


----------



## Jarval (May 18, 2004)

Uden stops and turns to face the gith, hefting his blood-splattered swatter menacingly.  He grins toothily at them, a mad gleam in his eye.

"Heh heh heh, we kill you all now!"  He calls, pounding his club against the ground.

_(*OoC:* Intimidate +8, trying his best to unnerve the gith.)_


----------



## humble minion (May 18, 2004)

*Garak; hp 89; active spells divine power, divine favour, greater magic weapon (flail)*

"Arriha, Ursus, Ristu - give me some fire!"

 Garak wheels Kejo to face the pursuing gith, then gestures towards them and calls out three harsh syllables in a strange language. Black liquid bubbles glutinously up from the sand and pools beneath the gith's feet.

   OOC: Garak casts _oil spray_ (save DC 20) on the tightest concentration of gith, and waits for someone to ignite it with a flaming arrow or fire spell. This is a pretty obvious tactic - I'm assuming the group has used it before so the others know what I'm talking about.

   I have updated Garaks Rogues Gallery entry with hit points and languages, which I have somehow neglected up to now.


----------



## evileeyore (May 19, 2004)

*Grykee Mindbender 12th AC:13 PP:53*

Grykee chooses two new victims from amongst the Gith outside of the Oil Spray, and attempts to _Dominate_ (DC+16) them.  One from each side of the group, hopefully from different tribes*.

Grykee shouts in Gith: 



Spoiler



Lie down, surrender and you will be spared!




During the pursuit she redrew the Pink Quartz Dorje (Invisibility) and retained the White Quartz Dorje (Empathic Transfer) in her other hand.


*If there are no discernable diferences in armaments, dress, or skin colorings, then don't worry about it.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:47*



			
				Garak said:
			
		

> "Arriha, Ursus, Ristu - give me some fire!"




Arriha sighed and reached into her pack to recover a vial of alchemist's fire.  She climbed in the air, and threw the vial into the heart of the spray.

"I'm gonna have to restock on these things,"  Arriha said to no one in particular.  She liked this tactic, she just didn't like that Garak almost always seemed to forget that it was Arriha buying the fire every time for his enjoyment.  She liked it, too, and it was helpful - she just hoped this time he'd remember who bought.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 19, 2004)

Between Garak and Arriha, seven are engulfed in flames and fall to the ground thrashing.  Urden accounts for two in a single sweeping blow, and Ursus and Ristu each take down a single opponent in a rush.  Both of Grykee's targets, one bearing a great white hand across its chest harness and the other with a leering red eye emblazoned upon its forehead, fall prey to her assault.

Arriha easily dodges the two javelins sent her way, as do Urden and Ursus; Garak and Ristu are struck once each, and Grykee is struck by two javelins.  Urden is rushed by a shrieking, frothing gith with a two-handed axe, and the two exchange solid hits.

OOC: Garak takes 4, Grykee 12, Ristu 10, Urden 16.


----------



## humble minion (May 19, 2004)

*Garak; hp 89 + 7 temp; active spells divine favour, divine power, gmw(flail)*

"What in the name of the stones does she think she's doing?" Garaks asks nobody in particular on seeing Ristu's headlong rush.  "I'd better go give her a hand.  She'll get herself hurt, doing that sort of thing.  You'll be right, won't you?" he asks Grykee.

Without waiting for a reply, he digs his heels into Kejo's flanks and bears down upon the gith in a thundering rush, pure fear emanating from his armour.

OOC: charging attack with lance at +20 to hit, 3d8+30 damage (Spirited Charge and Power Attack for 3).  If there is an obvious leader among the gith (based on size and equipment) target him regardless of Attacks of Opportunity and so on, otherwise target the biggest concentration, hoping the fear aura will cause as much confusion as possible.  Leave the one with the axe to Uden though.


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2004)

*Uden: HP 126/157, AC 17, Raging.*

Uden bellows a wordless battle cry at the frothing gith, and attacks it viciously.


_(*OoC:* Raging, full attack with swatter: +20/+15 to hit, 3d8+14 damage.)_


----------



## evileeyore (May 20, 2004)

*Grykee Mindbender 12th AC:13 PP:46 HP:36*

Grykee concentrates on her Aura Sight for the round, whilst attempting to move to a good position to see the whole combat.

Her schismed mind thinks violent thoughts at the raging Gith fighting with Uden, the scream of a sandstorm fills the air around her, both she and the target glow faintly, and the Gith can hear mad whispering in his mind.

Manifesting Mind Wipe (Fort DC+15), cost 7, range close (85)-effect: takes 5 temp neg levels.  If Uden drops the Gith first, then ignore that...

OOC:  Roughly how many Gith are we facing?
And I'm alone in thinking these guys took way too many cues from the Big Book of Urik-Hia fashions ...  

As a side note Paxus, any chance of letting me know the final DC for my powers so I can get an idea if it is 'bad rolls on my' part or good saves on theres?


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:47*

After the satisfying whoosh of the oil fire, Arriha opened fire on any gith that appeared to be a spellcaster or was using missile weapons.

OOC: Arriha will full attack, Fire bow (3 times rapid shot and acceleration), +16 to hit (1d8 +1d6 Cold +3).

Active Powers: Combat Prescience, Acceleration, Metaphysical Weapon (Bow)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 20, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> OOC:  Roughly how many Gith are we facing?
> And I'm alone in thinking these guys took way too many cues from the Big Book of Urik-Hia fashions ...
> 
> As a side note Paxus, any chance of letting me know the final DC for my powers so I can get an idea if it is 'bad rolls on my' part or good saves on theres?




There are 11 left.  It's not my fault about the big body part images; the module was written long before Jackson started filming.  I try not to let metagame-sensitive information out, especially in a PbP; letting you know the final DC is something that you wouldn't necessarily know IC, as far as I can tell, so it's something that I don't think should be shared OOC.


----------



## Cerebus13 (May 26, 2004)

Ursus

Ursus takes a moment to tighten his buckler and draw his blade then he takes off with a grunt charging at the nearest Gith.  He arcs his blade downward is a sweeping chop using both of his hands.

OOC:
Use a move action to draw Macahuitl.

If a Gith is within 30' of Ursus, charge towards it and make a single attack.
Attack Roll: +19, +2 for charge & -1 for using two hands with a buckler
Damage: 1d8+10, +3 for wielding weapon in two hands
AC: 17 for this round, -2 for charge & -1 for not using buckler

If none are close enough move 30' closer to them.

Also...do we have any idea of who is going first and last during rounds?  I know most of the rolls are being kept hidden, but I'm just curious who is going when.  My Init bonus is +2 btw.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 26, 2004)

Grykee, Arriha, and Ursus are each struck once by a javelin; Urden takes a solid axe hit to the chest.  Arriha drops one target with two arrows, and strikes another gith with her third. Grykee drops the frothing berserker, his mind gone like an anthill swept away by a sandstorm. 

OOC: Initiative order is the gith, Arriha, Grykee, Ristu, Urden, Ursus, Garak.


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

Deprived of his target, Uden bounds over the body of the fallen gith, and charges towards the main body, screaming wordlessly.  He crashes into whatever target presents itself, confident in his swatter's ability to deal with the lanky humanoids.


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:47*

Arriha climbed another 90 feet in the air and fired a shot at the offending gith that actually hit her.

OOC: Arriha move but stay within 2 range increments (w/in 150 feet), Fire bow, +16 to hit (1d8 +1d6 Cold +3).

Active Powers: Combat Prescience, Acceleration, Metaphysical Weapon (Bow)


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2004)

*Lifehearth Ristu : Female Pterran Druid 11*

Ristu steps back and begins weaving her druidic powers into a spell. She tries to aim it so that she can get the maximum number of gith without endangering her companions.

(Elemental Strike [Earth : Acid]; range 210 feet, area cylindar 10 feet radius 40 feet high, 11d6 damage, save reflex half)

OOC: Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 27, 2004)

Ristu's spell geysers upwards, bathing a trio of gith in acid.  One drops to the ground as the flesh is scoured from his bones, but the other two still stand despite the ruin etched into their bodies.  Urden steps up and hammers two blows into a hapless gith; the second arcs through his body and turns another into a red smear on his swatter.  Ursus hacks the arrow-struck gith to the ground in a single brutal blow.  Garak punches his lance neatly through one, and it dangles limply like a pennant on a still day.  The remaining gith panick and flee, but are brought down swiftly by arrows and strikes from behind, save for the two who stand dumbly watching, Grykee's power holding them in check.


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2004)

Uden makes his way back to the group, dragging the bodies to two gith behind him.  He piles them with several of the others, and promptly starts looting the corpses of any metal or valuables they had.

"What we do with them?"  Uden nods towards Grykee's _dominated_ prisoners.


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:47*

Arriha made a quick circuit to make certain that none of the gith escape to report to others (beofre her acceleration wore off), then returned to the others.



			
				Uden said:
			
		

> "What we do with them?" Uden nods towards Grykee's dominated prisoners.




Arriha landed and shrugged in answer to Uden, then looked to someone else to answer the question.  Meanwhile, she let her mind concentrate on mending her injuries.

OOC: Lesser Body Adjustment


----------



## Cerebus13 (May 27, 2004)

*Ursus*

Sheathing his blade after wiping it on one of the bodies Ursus says:

"We should probably interrogate them for anything useful in fighting the rest of their band.  Although I imagine that she," he nods towards Grykee, "can put them to the question far better than most."

He then walks to the top of a nearby sand dune to see if there are any more Gith lurking about.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 28, 2004)

There are no gith approaching at the moment, but there are torches and horns blowing farther off.  Each gith carries three javelins (minus those thrown) and a metal spear, along with leather jacks sewn with steel bars and discs to reinforce.  The frothing gith who assaulted Urden instead carried a steel greataxe, and no missile weapons.

OOC: I realized I forgot to note damage from last round.  Here are the numbers: Grykee took 9 more, Arriha took 3, Ursus 7, and Urden 13.  Arriha's power heals her by 5 hit points.


----------



## evileeyore (May 28, 2004)

*Grykee Mindbender 12th AC:13 PP:46 HP:25*

"Yes, well we need to live long enough for me to really get anything useful out of them.  Ursus, does it look like those horns are getting closer?"

Grykee walks over to the two Gith.  She says to them in Gith:



Spoiler



Answer my questions truthfully, and no harm will befall you, lie to me and it will be nothing but pain.


*



Spoiler



When did your tribes plan to attack this camp (she nods towards the camp), and how many are there of you?




OOC:
*She lies, she plans to kill them when their usefulness is over.  Bluff +23.  She is acting sincere in her statement concerning their future wellbeing.

While questioning them she discretely tries to get a look towards the camp to see what is going on over there, and tries to locate Raston.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 28, 2004)

In gith, 



Spoiler



the one wearing the eye says "We attack in ten days, and there are over three hundred among us."  The other says "Not so.  The attack is in six days, and we number two hundred and eighty."



Rakskon, having returned from taking cover behind a dune, shouts to you "Quickly!  Before more of them arrive! We must return to the camp!"


----------



## Cerebus13 (May 28, 2004)

*Ursus*

Ursus trots down from the dune and grabs up a couple of the metal spears.

"I can see some torches a ways off but I can't tell how far because of all the bloody dunes out here.  We need to go right now, what should we do with these two?"  He points at the Gith with one of the spears in his hands.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:46*

Arriha, her wounds healed, looked to her friends, and asked, "Anyone else injured?" _The group knew that ARriha took the wounds onto herself and preferred to heal when camping for the evening, however, if someone was hurt enough they should report it so she could provide immediate help._  Until they ask for aid, Arriha will move from gith to gith gathering weapons, and other steel items for Urden to carry.


----------



## humble minion (May 28, 2004)

"Bind their hands, then bring them.  I'm sure that they have more they want to tell Grykee."  Garak shoots the gith a cold look.  He fully expects Grykee to render their minds down to gruel in search of useful information, but doesn't express it that way out loud in case they speak common.

 He hoists a bundle of steel-tipped javelins and stows it away in Kejo's howdah.  

"Patience, Rakskon.  There is no cause for haste.  We are not in any danger." Garak calls out to the jittery elf.  Climbing on board, he nudges the inix into lazy motion, and draws level with Rakskon.  He leans out of the howdah and whispers harshly.

"Listen to me well.  Battles are won with heart and will, not with steel and bone.  We have slain three dozen gith with no loss today.  Fear is our greatest weapon now - the fear they will have of us.  If the gith see us flee headlong into the safety of the village, this fear will be vanish like morning dew.  We will travel at our own pace, in our own time, and defy them.  Our enemies will see us and doubt, our allies will see us and be encouraged.  And when the time comes for battle, the gith will find it is easier to overthrow a boulder than a brave man fighting for his home."


----------



## Jarval (May 28, 2004)

*Uden: HP 95/139.*

"Hurt, but not bad."  Uden smiles at Arriha's question.  "No need to worry."

He finishes gathering metal from the gith, and ties the items together in a large bundle.  He looks at the axe curiously, then at his companions.

"Anyone want axe?"  He offers, the weapon clearly too small to be much use to him.  Once the group is ready to move onwards, he follows closely behind Grykee, ready to intercept any javelins that might try to find the elf.


----------



## evileeyore (May 29, 2004)

*Grykee Mindbender 12th AC:13 PP:46 HP:25/46*

Grykee tells the Gith:



Spoiler



You will be bound for your safety.  These villagers will not attack you if your are no threat.  Later we can speak further about your tribes.  Maybe tomorrow you will go free.  If not then the following evening for sure.  Walk before me.



She herds the Gith into the town following Garak and fussing over Uden's wounds.

As they enter the village she speaks with her companions, "These two have different stories of when the attack will come.  One says ten days, the other six.  So I figure we have a few days to prepare."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 29, 2004)

A small crowd gathers as you crest the ridge which overlooks the camp.  Some eye the gith nervously, but as most are armed with tools or at best, hunting weapons, there is little risk.  One man steps forward from the crowd, a tall mul with a heartpick in his right hand and no left arm.  Seeing Rakskon, he calls out "So!  You have been successful, I see.  Welcome, strangers, to Tenpug's camp."  Behind him, you see a large stone building, its doors flanked by statues of lion-headed humanoids.  The faint smell of baking bread wafts through the doorway in a cloud of smoke.


----------



## Cerebus13 (May 29, 2004)

*Ursus*

Whistling softly at the sight of the metal Great Axe Ursus picks it up and hefts it up and down to test it's weight.

"If no one else minds, I think I can find some use for this."

...

Upon entering the village Ursus immediately tilts his head back and inhales deeply with a small smile on his face.

"Mmmm, fresh bread.  It has been a long time since I have eaten anything more than trail rations.  Let's introduce ourselves quickly so that we can take a moment to procure some food before we busy ourselves with talk and planning."

Ursus steps forward and bows his head towards the Mul with the heartpick, "Greetings to you all, my name is Ursus.  May I be invited to enjoy the shade of your village?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 29, 2004)

"Of course.  Come inside, please," as he ushers you into the temple.  "Teva, have Arcus help you find somewhere to keep the prisoners."  A middle-aged human woman, weathered but strong, and a half-giant move to take the gith off of Grykee's hands.


----------



## evileeyore (May 29, 2004)

*Grykee  Diplo +27 Intim +10 SenMot +17 Bluff +23*

Grykee turns to the woman, "Teva is it?  I am Grykee.  Please see too it _my_ prisoners get a half days ration of water each.  I want them in good shape for _my_ questioning later."*

She turns back to Tenpug.  "I am Grykee and these are my men.  Garak my lieutenant, Ursus, Ristu, Arriha, and Uden.  Thank you for your welcome.  I would like to settle my men in for rest and discuss this mission with at leisure afterward."


OOC
*Grykee is attempting to subtly make it clear who 'owns' the two Gith.  While this may be percieved as a challenge to Tenpug here in his village, she is also trying to be diplomatic, a little.  It should be noted that the companions know that anything Grykee declares is hers, is (for the most part) theirs as well...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 29, 2004)

Teva does not seem inclined to argue with you.  She nods noncommittally as she marches the gith away, the hulking figure of Arcus hovering over them.

Tenpug says "Certainly, certainly.  Our carpenters are away at the moment; you can use their tent."  He shows you to a fairly roomy tent, the floor littered with splinters but otherwise empty.


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2004)

Uden waves cheerfully to Tenpug as Grykee introduces him.  He nudges his elven friend gently, bending down to whisper to Grykee.

"Ask if we can have some food."


----------



## humble minion (May 30, 2004)

Lurking at the rear of the group, Garak smiles a little, amused to see Grykee taking charge of things so soon after arriving.  Content to let her do the negotiating, he climbs down off his mount, and examines Kejo's wounds.


----------



## evileeyore (May 30, 2004)

*Grykee Diplo +27 Intim +10 SenMot +17 Bluff +23*

"This tent will be fine.  If either food can be brought here or my crew can be shown to your meal hall, whichever is fine, we can speak about this mission."

Grkee turns to Garak.  "See to it we get settled in here and everyone gets their wounds attended to if need be.  Take stock of the loot.  Also I want one of us with the Gith helping to guard them.  Come up with a rotation for each of us, I'll go look in on them now myself, while Tenpug and I discuss this mission."

She says to Tenpug, "I would like to see where the prisoners are being held, we can talk on the way.  The quicker I know what exactly is going on the faster we can rid your problem."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 30, 2004)

Garak gets everyone settled; an astonishingly short man, barely three feet tall and slimly proportioned, comes to treat your wounds with a combination of salves and water magic.

Grykee and Tenpug go to an empty, dusty room which smells faintly of tanning fluids.  The walls are covered in murals, though the details are concealed by cobwebs.  The gith have already been brought here, and are tied securely under the guard of Arcus.

OOC: Urden heals 13, Ursus 7, and Garak 5.  All of you are treated with a salve that will increase your healing tonight by 50%.


----------



## Cerebus13 (May 30, 2004)

*Ursus*

Scratching idly at his now healed wounds Ursus trots off to get something to eat.  Food in hand he walks around the settlement trying to get an idea of the size, layout, and number of weapons and people able to use them.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 31, 2004)

There are maybe five hundred people in the camp; only two hundred are in physical condition to fight properly, of those no more than a quarter are trained in the use of weapons, and none of those have military experience.  The stone building, as it turns out a temple, is quite defensible, having only one entrance with quite solid stone doors.  Towards the rear of the temple is a small fountain of clear water, and a large granite offering bowl filled with various goods.


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:61*

During a moment when there are no strangers around, Arriha asked Grykee, "Have we asked the gith _why_ they are attacking this place?"

Meanwhile, Arriha checked on those that needed healing and rested herself for the evening.  Upon spotting the temple, Arriha will try to determine who it is dedicated to.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 1, 2004)

*Grykee Diplo +27 Intim +10 SenMot +17 Bluff +23*

To Arriha at some moment, "That has been on my mind since we learned it was multiple tribes together.  I doubt that anyone here knows, but I'll ask."

After seeing the prisoners, Grykee will continue walking around the camp with Tenpug.  Trying to get a feel for its defensibility, and its people*.

Whilst walking she discusses the mission with Tenpug**, "So I take it you want us to drive off these Gith or atleast defend this village until they move on.  Why not just up and move to a less dangerous place?"

"Rakskon said you are willing to pay in trade; or silver if you have too.  Our fee will be four hundred silver up front, ten thousand in trade goods after the job is done***.  I don't wish to strip you of all your coin or trade."

"When did these raiders first show up?  Have you any information about them?  What have your hunters seen concerning their numbers?  Disposition?  Any leaders spotted or mentioned during clashes?"


OOC:
*Mostly do they look like escaped slaves.  Religious nuts.  What racial mix is there.  How many stone buildings.  Etc.

**These are but her opening questions and presented broken up since she wouldn't just rapid fire them off at him, but allow a back and forth of q&a.

***Obviously just an opening bid.  She fully expects to be haggled down some what, and her body language and tone will relay that.  If you wish to cut to the final deal instead of going back and forth I am fine with that.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 1, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Whilst walking she discusses the mission with Tenpug, "So I take it you want us to drive off these Gith or atleast defend this village until they move on.  Why not just up and move to a less dangerous place?"




"Many still consider that an option.  They forget that we do not have enough portable supplies to last more than a month, much less the odds of finding another water source that will support us all.  That is, of course, assuming that the gith would let us flee; they are swifter than a band of artisans could ever be."



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> "Rakskon said you are willing to pay in trade; or silver if you have too.  Our fee will be four hundred silver up front, ten thousand in trade goods after the job is done.  I don't wish to strip you of all your coin or trade."



"Rakskon says many things he does not mean.  We can spare ten thousand ceramics in trade, after we have collected our share of the steel for crafting; an initial fee of perhaps two hundred silver may be in order, but no more."



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> "When did these raiders first show up?  Have you any information about them?  What have your hunters seen concerning their numbers?  Disposition?  Any leaders spotted or mentioned during clashes?"



"They have been here for two weeks.  We have no count of their numbers, nor any mention of leaders; my people have not senselessly risked their lives attempting to infiltrate that murderous horde."



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> OOC:
> *Mostly do they look like escaped slaves.  Religious nuts.  What racial mix is there.  How many stone buildings.  Etc.




The only building is the temple; there are tents within the temple, and some that look as if they used to be outside but have been moved within in the last couple weeks.  It's clear that they're mostly escaped slaves; there are a handful of mul, mostly aged or crippled gladiators.  Most are humans and half-elves, with a sprinkling of dwarves.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Ursus*

Ursus spends some time examining the inside and outside of the temple.

OOC:
1) How thick are the walls? and the doors?
2) Are there any windows/slits throughout the walls and such that could be fired through with a bow?
3) Is the temple big enough to house the entire village?
4) How many floors does the temple have?  In particular..does it have any sort of basement?
5) Is the roof flat or sloped?  If it is sloped...is the angle small enough that people could stand/sit on it?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 1, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> *Ursus*
> 
> Ursus spends some time examining the inside and outside of the temple.
> 
> ...




The walls are over a foot thick, the doors 8 inches.  There are neither windows nor arrow slits.  It is some two hundred feet across and over three hundred long, large enough to physically hold the entire village, but not with a great deal of elbow room.  There are no stairs visible, and the portion of the roof that is exposed is flat (much of it lies beneath the sand).


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Rakskon says many things he does not mean.  We can spare ten thousand ceramics in trade, after we have collected our share of the steel for crafting; an initial fee of perhaps two hundred silver may be in order, but no more."





"Hmph.  That will be exceptable*.  I see that when Rakskon made promises of metal he left some details out.  (She holds up her hands to forestall Tenpug)  I know, Rakskon says many things that _you_ do not mean.  Next time I would suggest not sending Rakskon as your 'voice'.  He prevaricates a little too much.**"




			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "They have been here for two weeks.  We have no count of their numbers, nor any mention of leaders; my people have not senselessly risked their lives attempting to infiltrate that murderous horde."





"So then why did Rakskon..  Never mind I just ask him where he got those numbers myself.  'Rakskon says many things'...  I'll say many things..."  She mutters the last just loud enough for Tenpug to get a chuckle at.


She will continue the walk about the camp talking with Tenpug about the village and people to get a feel for how he thinks about them, finally ending back at the carpentry tent.***

"I must speak with my lieutenante.  After we rest for a bit, we will speak again about ending these Gith.  May you find shade and sweet water."



OOC
*  I figure that is the final offer.
**This coming from Grykee!  Anyway she is trying to sound good humored.  Inwardly she is a 'wee bit' despondent and upset over the 'fortune in metal' being shared.  She is after a material girl.
***She is just getting a feel for Tenpug, in order to understand him more readily for future willbending, err, negotiations.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 3, 2004)

"May your footing be true, and your friends truer."  He leaves you.

OOC: Tenpug appears to feel quite paternal towards the village; he's one of the few who's ever seen combat, and doesn't want it to happen to his people, but he's also quite intelligent, and realizes that flight isn't an option.  Thus, he got people who could keep his village from being wiped out.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Ursus*

When he is able to talk to all of his companions at once again Ursus explains his examination of the temple.

"It's the most defensible place anywhere in the village, but barely large enough to hold everyone.  The walls are very thick, as are the doors, but there are no windows so any fighting would be at the entrance.  Unfortunately it is half buried in the sand so placing anyone on the roof would not work for very long because the Gith could scale the dunes and attack them.  I am unsure what exactly to do but putting all of the non combatants into the temple would be a very good start."


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:65*

Once Grykee explained what Ten-pug had told her, Arriha said (to all of the group - without the villagers), "Perhaps you should speak with Ralston, again.  It appears that he knows more than he told the village . . . or he lied to us about his information.  If it is the latter, I don't want to think about what else he may have lied about.  We would neeed to re-think our options."

"If the villagers have not explored the gith invasion, we need to get the information from Grykee's new gith friends . . . at least get their view point.  If they don't have anything to offer, a quick strike to grab someone that does might be in order."


----------



## humble minion (Jun 4, 2004)

Garak listens to Ursus' suggestions, and nods absently in agreement.  He seems preoccupied, and continually runs his fingers gently over the stone carvings of the temple.

"These are strong stones" he says.  "The roots go deep.  They will hold.  Ristu can call the sand-tides back from the temple - the earth is close to her*.  The walls will shelter the people of the village, and I would like to look upon this ancient place without its cloak of sand."

"But the gith worry me.  Gith are like fire - they flicker around the edges of civilisation, scorching the unwary but no danger to the strong.  They burn up their fuel and then are gone.  These are organised, disciplined - a rock to be hurled against the walls.  I know not what hand does the hurling, but it is a question that must be asked.  I fear for the villagers if we try to face the gith in open battle.  Many will die, and die needlessly, even should we prevail.  We must shatter the rock, break the order and discipline of the gith before they assail us.  Grykee, taking those prisoners, has the right of it."  He gives her a brief, respectful nod.  "Knowledge is our best weapon here.  The gith army must have its fault lines - we should bend all our efforts to find and exploit them."

OOC: Sorry for my erratic recent posting schedule.  I'm in the middle of a messy move, and probably will be for another fortnight or so.  I will keep up with the thread, but I may be a little slow for a while.  If combat or other time-limited scenes come up, I will make the time to post.

* - ie, Ristu can clear the sand away from the temple using a Move Earth spell, making it much more defensible


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

OOC: If someone can tell me how to put up an AutoREALM map, I can show you the temple, so you can decide where you want to move the dunes.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 5, 2004)

"Okay.  Things have changed somewhat.  Tenpug expects a share of the metal salvaged from the Gith army.  It is from this that his artisans shall craft the trade goods with which to pay us.  I have haggled an upfront payment of two hundred silver pieces, with ten thousand in craft goods after the village is saved, presuming enough salvage."

She sighs wistfully.

"Tenpug claims that neither he nor the villages hunters have any information concerning the Gith.  Only that they began raiding two weeks ago, thats about the time Rakskon was sent out.  I discerned no lies in Tenpug.  Nor did I detect any overt dessembling from Rakskon on the way here.  I presume Rakskon has reconnaissance not yet shared with Tenpug."

She pats Uden's knee at his frown.  "That means I don't think Rakskon lied either."

"So do we continue with this mission or scrub it in the face lowered money?  I figure as long as we are here, and its not a bad fee...   We might be able to sweeten it from Gith loot that isn't metal..."

She trails off and sits silently for a moment.

"I do already have two informants.  I shall atleast glean as much from their thoughts as possible."

"I have a bit of a plan in mind, but it will require both refinement and more information to work.  I figure that if I can get a few Gith from each tribe to start sabotaging each other tribes supplies we can begin breaking down whatever alliance is going on here.  Couple that with a hit and run on any supplies we can steal or taint, along with some other hit and run operations we might be able to destabilize the entire army.  Cause them to fight amongst themselves, weaking them and then we finish off or atleast drive off whatever is left."

"We'll also need to fortify this village somewhat, if we decide to this.  I have a few notions about that."

"So do we do this?"


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Ursus*

Rubbing his scalp for a while Ursus seems lost in thought.  Finally he says:

"If the Gith really do number as many as we have heard from different sources I don't think this village will stand much of a chance against them without some sort of organized defense.  I don't like sticking my neck out for people I don't know very well, but I think we may be their only hope."  Ursus cracks his knuckles, "One way or another it is going to be a great fight, so I vote that we help them out."


----------



## humble minion (Jun 8, 2004)

Repost:

 Garak will spend some time wandering around, talking to the villagers, looking over their fields and tents and so on. He'll be looking for signs of poor farming practises, any indication that slaves are kept here, signs of brutal punishments or bloodsports, defiling ash, and so on.

 If Tenpug's village appears to be a sturdy community - healthy and concerned for the common good - Garak will feel obliged to stay and help, regardless of the details of payment. In the desert, his life was saved through the mercy of a stranger. The earth spirits demand he offer no less to others.

 OOC: Posting this in the right damn forum this time round. That'll teach me to post on four hours sleep. Anyway, carrying on from Paxus' reply in the other thread...

  IC: "I will stay, and fight beside these people," Garak states quietly.  "They are worthy stewards of the earth, and deserving of protection." 

  "If it is payment that concerns you, consider this.  These gith have so much metal that they are literally" - he hoists a bundle of steel-tipped javelins as an illustration - "throwing it away. Even Hamanu cannot boast footsoldiers armed with steel, yet these gith have four metal weapons each, and partial armour. This metal must come from somewhere - some buried cache from ages past most likely, as gith do not mine or work the forge. What spoils we gather here, what payment Tenpug and his village can offer, will be kank dung compared to that." He shoots a grin at Grykee - acknowledging he is manipulating her, acknowledging he knows she knows this, but defying her to challenge his logic.


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:61*

Arriha listened to the others offer their arguments, then spoke again, "I think what I said before still has weight.  We've never been rich, so we shouldn't let that cloud our judgment.  I don't mind defending these people . . . but I don't think we have enough information.  Either from Ralston or the gith, we should gather what they know.  If that is not enough, then we strike out at the gith and recover someone tht does know something."


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 11, 2004)

"Good, now that thats settled, I suggest we rest up, this afternoon we can begin implementing our plans.  Garak who is on first rotation with our prisoners?"


OOC:  I seem to have lost track of the current game time.  So I'll edit the above if 'afternoon' is not a reasonable end to a rest period...

Also I was planning on using Aura Sight whilst walking around with Tenpug.  Did I notice anyone/thing out of the ordinary?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 11, 2004)

You saw nothing out of the ordinary; I believe it's early morning now, so you should be able to siesta and rise by the afternoon.


----------



## humble minion (Jun 11, 2004)

"We might want to do some of our investigating first, so Ristu and I know better what spells to ask the spirits for after resting.  Can you at least begin to interrogate the prisoners, Grykee?  If you can get the location of the main camp, particularly the leader's quarters, I can scry on them before sleeping."

 OOC: I've got a scry memorised, and I might as well use it.  In the meantime, Garak will cast cures on all those who will not be completely healed by a rest (18hp each, thanks to the treatment by the village's water cleric).  I can swap out spells for 4 cure light wounds and 5 cure moderate wounds.  One additional cure light wounds I will cast on Kejo, sacrificing Remove Fear.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Ursus*

"I'll take the first watch on them.  I'm too restless right now to get to sleep so I may as well do something interesting to occupy my wakefulness.  We need to being fortifying this village as soon as possible.  The first order of business should be making the temple more defendable...because that will be the place to hide all of the non-combatants.  Moving the dunes back from the roof will be a good start, but any other little tricks we can come up with will definately help.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 13, 2004)

"Very well.  Beyond determining where the encampment is, their numbers, perhaps a better idea of their plans, and the location of this 'secret' stash of metal goods; anyone have any thing else they wish to know?  I might as well get this over with.  Ursus, I'll be happy to have you along as back up.  I don't expect trouble from them, but it'll be nice to have you.  Perhaps Ristu or Arriha as well, as healer back up, in case someone gets hurt."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 13, 2004)

Grykee learns the location of the gith encampment, and a rough layout thereof.  By the best estimates of your captives, there are roughly 700 gith in total, spread between three tribes.  The leader of the Hand tribe is a powerful warrior, a tall, lean gith with an unusually straight posture; he wields a pair of excellent steel alhulaks.  The leader of the Eye tribe, the largest, is a defiler, who will be most readily identified by his lack of weapons; the other identifying marks given are facial features, and it's hard for a non-gith to tell whether this gith has unusually sharp cheekbones and a narrow chin.  The leader of the Rune, a smaller but better organized tribe, will be readily identified by the rune tattooed onto his face, and dyed onto his robes; his warriors all have the same rune, but bear large shields and spears, where he dresses lightly.  Neither gith knows much about him, save that he has a very imposing presence.

The source of the metal is evidently a mine that once belonged to Nibenay; the gith apparently swarmed it under and seized the stores there for themselves.


----------



## humble minion (Jun 15, 2004)

Some idea of the level of organisation would be useful.  Do the gith obey one leader primarily, or is it a cooperative effort between the three tribal rulers?  What do they hope to gain by attacking a village that specialises in pottery?  Are there guard schedules, military chains of command, preplanned strategies and so on, or is  the army just a big mob of individuals?  What do the tribes think of each other, and is there intertribal tension?  What spells does the Eye's leader generally use in combat?  How long ago was the mine overrun, and are reprisals from Nibenay expected?

 Also, what exactly does the Rune tribe's rune look like?  Does it have any linguistic or magical significance?  (Garak will ask Grykee to draw a copy in the sand, then use Read Magic on it if necessary)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 15, 2004)

Each tribe obeys their own leader.  Each gith believes their own leader is running things, with the other two leaders following his lead.  The Hand and Eye apparently are fairly disorganized, and have no real command structure or patrol schedule.  Each tribe doesn't think too highly of the others; there's been bad blood in the past.  They don't know when the mine was taken, and are extremely confident that no effective counterattacks will occur.  Neither knows what the Rune looks like well enough to identify it.

EDIT: and Grykee's other questions:
The tribes came from underground; they were essentially united by arriving on the surface with a great deal of metal and a wide-open hunting field.  The mines are guarded, and supplies are brought through the mines to the army.  The vast majority of the troops are warrior-types; there are maybe a half-dozen caster/manifesters in the whole mess.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 16, 2004)

*Grykee Mindbender 12th PP:11 HP:25/46*

After the exhaustive Mind Probing (22 PP) Grykee has the Gith blindfolded and feed half rations for day.  She thanks Ursus for the backup (and anyone else who there), gives them the basics of what was learned, and returns to the tent.

"Okay.  There are three tribes of around seven hundred Gith, mostly warriors.  The Hand and Eye are fractious, I think we can use that to our advantage.  The Hand leader is a warrior, the Eye a Defiler.  The thrid tribe, Rune, sounds a bit more organized and is led by a charismatic.  possibly a Psion, or just a viscious killer.  I would like to grab up a Rune tribesman at some point in the next few days."

She pauses.

"I figure I can make our captives believe they escaped and are uncontrolled.  Then when they get back, subtley use them to sabotage the supplies and guard routines.  With some remote viewing help I can more actively controll them, but it would be risky to be too overt.

This is the basic setup of the camp and disposition of guards as the two knew them."

Grykee sketches out the camp and such roughly in the sand.

"Now Garrak I have those descriptions for you.  Now I know you hate this but, Memory Implanting is the fastest way."

She reaches her hand towards his face and waits.


OOC:  I also wanted to get a feel for the captives personalities, and how they think they might escape.  She's decided to let them go...

She will manifest Tailor Memory and give Garak the details of the three leaders, as long as he is willing.  Then she will manifest Combat Precognition and Conceal Thoughts (both extended) just before trying to get some rest.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Ursus*

Ursus ponders for a moment, then says:

"If one of us could be suitably disguised as a Gith of a differing tribe, we might be able to assassinate one of their leaders and have the blame be pointed to one of their own groups.  That would certainly set up quite a bit of turmoil, along with any other chaos you folks can create by disrupting their food and supplies.
Does anyone among us possess that much ability, magic or otherwise, to be able to make a Gith disguise capable of getting us into the camp?"

To Grykee: "Err....you're probably too tired to want to stay up all evening pondering over this so go get some sleep.  Hopefully I can come up with some more ideas we can discuss tomorrow while we begin to fortify the village."

Ursus spends the rest of the night watching the Gith captives from a bit of distance so as to mask sketches of the Gith camp he scribbles with on the ground.  He tries to figure out the safest routes into the camp if a single individual, or a small group, wanted to sneak in and get out again safely.


----------



## humble minion (Jun 17, 2004)

Garak pulls a face as if he's bitten into something vile.

"Alright then. It's for a good cause. Just make sure you leave everything in there the way you found it", he adds, only half-joking.

 OOC: I'll accept Grykee's memory implantation without attempting a saving throw. Time for Garak to put his money where his mouth is with the whole 'trust and cooperation' thing. On the other hand, betrayal is but a moment, vengeance is forever, as they say...

 Then I will attempt to scry on the Hand - the Eye will probably detect my attempt, and I'm unwilling to risk going up against the Rune until I know more about him. Does anyone have a Comprehend Languages spell or similar that they can cast on me first? I don't speak Gith. 

 While scrying, I will also try to 'zoom out' to get some idea of the layout of the camp, fortifications, water sources, lay of the land, which tribes are where, and so on. I would still like to get a good look at the Rune tribe's rune, if I can. Mind you, I haven't got my book with me right now, so I don't know if this second bit is possible. If not, just go with the Hand.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:59*

Arriha will heal those that she can with _Empathic transfer_ and _Lesser body adjustment_, before retiring fo the rest of the evening.  Her powers are much more personal than any of the others within the group, so she cannot really help them with this task.

"I'm going to get some rest," Arriha mentioned, "Your ideas seem sound, but I don't really have anything to add.  I'll be here when everything shakes out, though.  Wake me for my watch."

With that she looked around for a good high perch to rest in, trying to keep it inaccessible to villagers (on top of the temple, etc.).  Arriha will, of course, let her friends know where she was resting.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 17, 2004)

You can only see within a 10 foot radius of the target; you could scry on the camp only if he is walking about.  No one presently has a Comprehend Languages prepared; either Garak or Arriha could prepare one.


----------



## humble minion (Jun 18, 2004)

Garak will just try to scry the Hand then.  There's not much point leaving the scry uncast, and if he does end up overhearing something in Gith, Grykee can just look through his memories and try to translate it from there.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

The Hand chieftain is in a tent, speaking with several other gith warriors; they are talking quietly and conspiratorially over a very crude map.


----------



## humble minion (Jun 18, 2004)

Garak will take a mental note of any of the gith who stand out in any way.  Are they all wearing Hand insignia?  Can he see any of the detail of the map?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 18, 2004)

They all wear Hands somewhere, many tattooed; the map is crude enough that he can't understand what it represents.


----------



## humble minion (Jun 18, 2004)

Garak will watch them until the expiry of the spell, trying to get what he can from his observations of the council and trying to fix it in his mind so Grykee can (hopefully) translate it through his memories later.

When the spell expires, Garak goes to Grykee with this intent, while the memories are still fresh in his mind.  If she has already gone to sleep, he too will try to get some rest.

OOC: This will likely be my last post for a few days - I'm moving house, and I doubt I'll have web access before next Tuesday.  If anything major comes up before then, feel free to autopilot Garak until I get back.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 18, 2004)

Uden silently listens to the discussion of strategy and tactics among his friends, making careful notes of their ideas.  At a lull in the conversation, he speaks up.

"If we find out where the mine is, we maybe have knowledge worth money.  Many people pay to know where an iron mine is."  He says thoughtfully.  "If there many gith there, we sell knowledge to someone with an army."


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 21, 2004)

*Grykee Mindbender 12th PP:2 HP:25/46*

"No, no Garak.  That's fine I'm not asleep yet.  Best get this while your memories are fresh."  She says without moving the turbin off her eyes.  She slids the turbin up and gazes into Garak's face.  Her eyes glitter with misdeeds for a moment and she smirks.

"Your lucky I'm not a bad girl anymore..."

She manifests Mind Probe to see what the Garak overheard Gith Cheiftan saying.  Then reluctantly she leaves his mind and secrets untouched.



OOC:  Sorry I kept missing the fact that a new page had started.  D'oh.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2004)

The gith was discussing his intent to turn upon the Eye chieftain after the assault, crushing his forces against Tenpug's tribe and destroying both utterly.  None present seemed to find the plan either morally troubling or unfeasible.


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 25, 2004)

"The Chieften is planing on backstabbing the other tribes and crushing them between him and the village when the time comes.  This gives me an idea, but I'll need to sleep on it."


OOC:  Sorry I was shamefully spending time making a character for another game.  I'll be back on track here after the weekend. Mea culpa, mea culpa.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

OOC: Assuming no one has any unstated plans:

All rest, recovering the energy they have expended this night.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

*Ursus*

Once he wakes up Ursus checks on the prisoners to be sure they are properly secured and a new guard is assigned to watch them.  He then heads out to speak with any of the warriors of the village that he can find.

Speaking to any warriors he finds, "We need to begin fortifying the village.  I figure the place we should concentrate on protecting is the temple, because we can hide all of the women and children inside of it and they will be shielded from the Gith. 

We plan to use some earthen magic to move the sand dune off the back of the temple so that we can place archers and slingers on the top of the building.  If possible I would like to dig large trenches around the perimeter of the temple and fill it with sharpened stakes made of wood, bone or anything else you have on hand.  We can then use the sand from those trenches to build up large dunes behind them so that the Gith are forced to crawl and climb through all of this before they can accurately shoot any arrows or magic at us.

I will also need an estimate of all the various weapons you have available in the camp so we can begin assigning armaments to people.  Bows and slings are going to be very important to driving these Gith back, but we may have to rely on simple clubs and blades if it comes to it."

Ursus spends a moment thinking.

"We already have plans in place to attack the Gith directly, but we need to defend this settlement from attacks first."

Ursus begins helping people count and distribute weapons and gets the crafts people of the village working on making more.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

"We have very few real weapons, and certainly not enough wood to make stakes.  However, most of our carpenters are coming back from a wood-harvesting trip to the Crescent Forest; if you can get them past the gith, they should be here in three days with enough wood to do as you want."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

*Ursus*

"Hmm, I will need to confer with my companions about this.  Is there anyone here who knows the area they are at well enough to describe it to us in great detail?  We may be able to view it from afar if given enough detail.  We will try to come up with a plan to get them back to the village safely, because we need everyone here if the Gith come in force."

Ursus continues helping with preparing the village for defense and tries to round up the rest of the party to explain to them what he has heard about the wood gathering party.

To the party when he finds them he says, "We need to get this wood gathering party back into town safely if possible.  If one of the villagers knows this forest well enough we can have him describe the place to someone who can use magic to view it...and decide what to do from there."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> *Ursus*
> 
> "Hmm, I will need to confer with my companions about this.  Is there anyone here who knows the area they are at well enough to describe it to us in great detail?  We may be able to view it from afar if given enough detail.  We will try to come up with a plan to get them back to the village safely, because we need everyone here if the Gith come in force."




"We have no way of knowing where they are in the forest.  It's a big place, and they tend to move all over."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jun 27, 2004)

*Ursus*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "We have no way of knowing where they are in the forest.  It's a big place, and they tend to move all over."




"Alright, we would still like someone to describe the area to us so we can at least attempt to find these people."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 28, 2004)

Uden patrols the outskirts of the village, looking for any sign of gith.  If he can't find any, he returns rather disappointed to the main part of the camp, and tries to get some breakfast.


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:65*

Arriha looked on thoughtfully as the group considered their options.  It seemed that the wood crafters would be an important part of the defense of the town.

"I could fly over the forest and see if I can spot their location," Arriha offered.  "Especially with some magical support for defense for the time I'm gone - maybe protection from the missiles one tends to target me with, I could get there scope it out and return within a few short hours."


----------



## humble minion (Jul 7, 2004)

"Ristu could accompany you in the form of a razorwing. Two pairs of eyes are better than one, and her healing abilities could be important if you are attacked," offered Garak.  "Do you have any way we can communicate with you while you are roaming the forests?"

 OOC: It will be another few days at least before I have reliable internet access, sorry about the protracted nature of this mess. I'm intending to change Garak's spell selection before today's play gets underway - I will edit the Rogue's Gallery thread when this becomes a reality.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:65*



			
				Garak said:
			
		

> "Do you have any way we can communicate with you while you are roaming the forests?"




"No, not at all,"  Arriha replied.  "I don't intend to stop and help, only to location them and report back, though."


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 7, 2004)

Grykee arises late and after looking in on here prisoners, she joins the others.

Brought up to speed she offers her thoughts.

"Hmmm, if we can get a good description for Garak he could scry the woodsmen.  Atleast then we won't have to waste time scouting, and if necesary we could then recon in force."

She allows this to be considered then continues.

"As for the prisoners I think they should be released, with suitably altered memories.  With Garak's help through scrying I can use them as agents to sow dissent and sabotage.  We can also get Garak a better view of the camp, as I can move them around.  Of course to many overt commands, and well, some Gith might get suspiscious.  That would not only end our spies usefullness, but alert them to our prescence.  Anyway it is something to think over."


----------



## humble minion (Jul 24, 2004)

Garak agrees with Arriha going off to find the woodcutters, but still believes that it would be safer for Ristu to go as well, wildshaped into some flying creature. As a precaution, he casts Imbue with Spell Ability on Arriha, transferring Animal Messenger, Hold Person and Bless. Before she leaves, he will cast Status, including Arriha, Ristu and Uden in the spell's effect.

"If you get in trouble, send a messenger creature back here so we can help. These spells will help protect you and the woodcutters in the meantime."


----------



## Keia (Jul 24, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:65*

Arriha had not problem with Ristu accompanying her, having someone to watch her back and to keep company with would be welcome.

"I would be happy to have Ristu accompany me, provided we fly over the distance,"  Arriha said.  She gladly accepted the additional spells into her repertoire.  "As soon as Ristu is ready, we will head off in search of the carpenters."

Arriha checked with the locals to get a description of the path the wood workers would normally take and the current area being de-wooded by the carpenters.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

Uden sits on the ground beside Grykee, listening to the plan for the day develop.  He smiles at Garak as he includes him in the spell he casts, and focuses briefly on the feeling of attachment to the others linked by the spell.

"I stay here with Grykee?"  He asks, wanting to define his role in the plan.


----------



## humble minion (Jul 26, 2004)

"Yes, Uden.  The rest of us will stay here, ready to go out to help Arriha and Ristu if they call for us."  He turns to Ursus apologetically.  "If it comes to that, it looks like we'll be riding double again - we're going to have to move fast, and you can't keep up with Uden, Grykee and Kejo, unfortunately..."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Ursus*

Ursus shrugs.  "I'll just have to deal with it if it comes to that.  We should get them on the road right away though because we really need that wood to help defend the village."

Ursus helps Ritsu and Arriha gather up any supplies they need on the journey.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Lifehearth Ristu : Female Pterran Druid 11*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Arriha had not problem with Ristu accompanying her, having someone to watch her back and to keep company with would be welcome.
> 
> "I would be happy to have Ristu accompany me, provided we fly over the distance,"  Arriha said.  She gladly accepted the additional spells into her repertoire.  "As soon as Ristu is ready, we will head off in search of the carpenters."
> 
> Arriha checked with the locals to get a description of the path the wood workers would normally take and the current area being de-wooded by the carpenters.




The Pterran druid lifts her head at the mention of her name.

"I would be happy to accompany you, Arriha. I can be ready within the hour."

Ristu leaves to make preparations and then returns in about 45 minutes.

"I am ready to go when you are, Arriha!"


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:61*



			
				Ristu said:
			
		

> "I am ready to go when you are, Arriha!"




"Let's get an early start then,"  Arriha replied.  Arriha checked with the others for any last minutes instructions, including double checking with the locals on the possible route the group may have taken.

With farewells and a quick prayer to the gods of air, Arriha and Ristu set off.


----------



## humble minion (Aug 3, 2004)

Garak watches as Arriha and Ristu wheel off into the sky.  Then he turns to the others.

"I have some scrying spells prepared, but asking the earth spirits for visions is a long process, and I wish to remain prepared in case Ritsu and Arriha need us. I will try to learn more about the Gith when they have returned with the woodcutters"

 He heads off to the stables, where he checks on Kejo and armours the inix with studded leather barding. Better to be prepared, should Arriha and Ristu need help.

 ooc: At this stage, Garak is just going to wait and see what happens with our two flyers. He won't be initiating any further actions at this stage until Arriha and Ristu return, or until he gets their call for assistance.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 3, 2004)

It takes a little over twelve hours, more than half the day, before Arriha and Ristu reach the Crescent Forest; they are getting tired after the day's exertion, though their altitude avoided much of the otherwise unbearable heat.


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:65*

The all day journey put a bit of a strain on the Aarakocra’s 6’10” frame.  The blessings of air protected her from the heaviest portions of the heat of the day, but she kept a close eye on Ristu to make certain she would be alright as well.  

During the journey, Arriha enjoyed her flight stretching her wings and riding the air currents.  She kept her eyes ground-ward frequently, looking for troop movements and other signs of trouble for the return trip with the carpenters.

When they finally reached the forest, Arriha asked Ristu, “We should find a comfortable tree and rest for a while, do you not agree?”


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Lifehearth Ristu : Female Pterran Druid 11*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> The all day journey put a bit of a strain on the Aarakocra’s 6’10” frame.  The blessings of air protected her from the heaviest portions of the heat of the day, but she kept a close eye on Ristu to make certain she would be alright as well.
> 
> During the journey, Arriha enjoyed her flight stretching her wings and riding the air currents.  She kept her eyes ground-ward frequently, looking for troop movements and other signs of trouble for the return trip with the carpenters.
> 
> When they finally reached the forest, Arriha asked Ristu, “We should find a comfortable tree and rest for a while, do you not agree?”




Ristu nods her animal head at Arriha's question. In her animal form she is unable to speak. She begins looking around for a good sturdy tree for them to land.

OOC note: Ristu would have had to stop at or before 11 hours (the duration of her wildshape) to use another of her uses (a total of four per day). She would change back to herself and then take on her animal form once more.


----------



## evileeyore (Aug 9, 2004)

Grykee will spend the remainder of the day questioning the Gith (using _Dominate_ to get 'truthfull' answers) concerning the Gith encampment (its setup, etc) and the Tribes (heirarchal structure, etc) these two belong to, as well as personal information about the two.  She be using these questions to glean a 'profile' on them so to make _Dominating_ them easier (less Will saves).  She will also be working out how best to implement the _Tailored Memories_ she wishes to implant later this afternoon/early evening.


OOC:

Paxus:  No need to really answer any of these questions, its mostly just mental/psych recon for Grykee.

You can however answer this one:  How many days walk is the Gith's Encampment?


----------



## Keia (Aug 9, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:65*



			
				Ristu said:
			
		

> Ristu nods her animal head at Arriha's question. In her animal form she is unable to speak. She begins looking around for a good sturdy tree for them to land.




Arriha also looked for good locations to land in the trees. Safety from predators and remaining unseen were her two primary goals.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 9, 2004)

Ristu and Arriha rest safely; though the cries of predators and prey disturb their sleep, none draw close enough to threaten them.

OOC: The gith encampment is within one day's forced march.


----------



## Keia (Aug 9, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:65*

Arriha alternated sleeping and watching for predators with Ristu throughout the night.  It wasn't a great sleep, but it was necessary.  She didn't hear sounds of combat or the voices of the woodcutters, though that may have been asking too much of the spirits.

"I've got pretty good eyes to spot the woodcutters,"  Arriha explained, "and if that fails, I've got a Dorje of Psychic Tracking with a few charges that may do the trick.  Anything you have to make this go as quick as possible?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 1, 2004)

Within an hour, the pair of flyers have located a band of woodcutters which matches the general description they were given.  The group is loaded down with woods, including a substantial amount of the agafari prized for weaponcrafting.  They do not appear to have noticed their observers.


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:61*

Arriha hovered but a moment, pointing out to Ristu the location of the carpenters.  Then she concentrated on her psionic powers, manifesting an improvement to her presense to help with her diplomatic skills.

Arriha looked for a good location in the trees to maintain some cover and still greet the carpenters.  When she found it she pointed it out ti Ristu as well, then put her plan into action.

Landing in the tree she called out to the carpenters, "Ho there, woodcutters! I bring greeting from your leader, Tenpug!"

OOC: Animal Affinity - Charisma (3 pts), 58 remain.  Diplomacy +7 (with power).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 1, 2004)

"What word does he send?  And who are you?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:58*



			
				Random Woodcutter said:
			
		

> "What word does he send?  And who are you?"




Arriha smiled, _'At least they asked about the message before they asked about me.'_

"Tenpug sent me to help you return to your village with all haste," Arriha replied.  "Your village desperately you needs the wood that you bring to defend the village.  My name is Arriha and myself and my group have been hired by your town to defend it against a coming attack by the gith.  I will guide you to your village, scouting the best routes to avoid the enemy and get you and your burden home safely."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 1, 2004)

"Alright, but we'll be watching you, too.  Just because you know Tenpug's name doesn't mean we can trust you."

(Assuming that neither Ristu nor Arriha has other plans Despite the woodcutter's word of warning, there is no difficulty in returning to the camp, as aerial reconnaissance allows you to avoid the gith patrols.

Does anyone at camp do anything in the three days it takes them to return?


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

*Arriha: Aarakocra Air Cleric 1 / Nomad 9 PP's:58*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Alright, but we'll be watching you, too.  Just because you know Tenpug's name doesn't mean we can trust you."




"I undertand and would expect no less," Arriha replied, then thought _'though I had hoped you'd be more trusting . . . then again I wasn't completely forecoming either.'_

When the group got closer to the village, Arriha used the _Animal Messenger_ spell to alert the town to their arrival.  Once in town, Arriha landed, smiled in greeting to her companions, and looked like she was ready to take a nap.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Does anyone at camp do anything in the three days it takes them to return?



Uden will spend the three days helping to prepare the town's defences as much as he can.  He'll also be ready to repel any gith patrols that get too close.


----------

